# Sweet cherry tree toxic to cattle?



## JustTom (May 21, 2014)

I recently bought a sweet cherry tree, and without thinking, put it in my yard near my pasture fence row. I keep dexter cattle, and I know that wild cherry can be deadly, especially if they ingest wilted leaves. I didn't think about the cultured sweet tree, though, until my bil brought it up.

Net research seems to give me conflicting info with no definitive answer on whether all cherry is toxic. Trees came from state program and they sent a lot of planting info with no mention of avoiding pasture, which I would have thought they would indicate if it were toxic, but I' d like to be sure.

Looking at info, wild cherry is prunus seratina. The tree I have is labelled as Black Gold which seems to be prunus avium. Some sites say it's toxic, and others don't. So does anyone know for certain if there is a difference in the two?


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 22, 2014)

If your Dexters are reaching up to eat cherry tree leaves, you've got bigger problems with feed and forage to worry about.

Police the area after storms in case any large, leafy limb came down and there shouldn't be a problem. The cows are going to prefer eating grass and hay, but they might take advantage of the opportunity gnosh on a branch full of leaves that has fallen to the ground.

Toxicity in cherries is just another one of many plants that can cause Prussic Acid (Hydrogen Cyanide) poisoning.


----------



## 066blaster (May 25, 2014)

Deer seem to like them. Also I am guessing they are dwarf . How close did you plant them to the fence? They don't get very big. Maybe spread 5 feet. Or are you worried about when the leaves drop? I have 40 black gold trees. They are not wild in any way. There probably on Regina rootstock.


----------



## farmer steve (May 26, 2014)

i think i would check with you vet. i know wlited cherry leaves are toxic to sheep. i have seen my sheep eating some off my black sweet cherry after they start to drop in the fall with out any ill effects.


----------

